# Tell Amarna



## ArabianNights (Jul 23, 2011)

I was wondering whether anyone has ventured out and visted Tell Amarna? I want to go there.... most probably as part of an organized tour, considering my experience in Luxor recently (!!!!  ) - the reason why I want to go there, is because this was the place, where Prophet Joseph (Yusuf) AS was 'stationed', when he was the vizier of Egypt and this is the place, where many refugees came in from Canaan to feed off the grains that he stored from a previous successful harvest... according to religious scriptures. This, apparently is where he worked for the Pharaoh and later the semitic King. 

I know its a long shot, but if anyone has visited.... then would be nice to know of your experience!


----------

